# Reaktor Granular Synthesis



## Deep Data Loops (Jul 4, 2020)

Cycles & Spots present an otherworldly sounds generating Reaktor instrument based on granular synthesis. It includes 100 loops and features 14 sequencers to modulate the sample (grains) and the 6 included effects which results in experimental, space-like sounds. All that can be randomized with the click of a button or edited in depth afterwards or from scratch to design the outcome to your likings. It is possile to bulk insert your own samples if you wish to. Pack Details: 1 Instrument For Reaktor 6 1 Sampler (Granular Synthesis) 100 Included Loops 14 Sequencers (16 Step, Length . Speed Adjustable) For Modulations 6 FX (Reverb, Delay, Phaser, Flanger, Stereolizer) Randomization Button 628 MB

*Reaktor Full Version 6.3.2 & Higher Needed* 

Available here

PS: Free version available in User Library (Other instruments as well)


----------

